# Any info on 6.2 upgrade



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

I totally restarted my sytem recently and ever since then the channel logos have disappeared in the helpcenter section I was told that an update for the 6.2a software version that I now have was in the pipeline for an update and that when that happened that my channel logos would come back.Does anyone have any idea when I might get the update.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

6.2a is itself pretty new, just released this month to handle the new Daylight Savings Time changes. So it's doubtful there will be another Series 2 DirecTV/Tivo update anytime soon.

If you really really want those logos back, you'll need to restore your Tivo to an earlier software version using a tool like DVRUpgrade's InstantCake utility.


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> 6.2a is itself pretty new, just released this month to handle the new Daylight Savings Time changes. So it's doubtful there will be another Series 2 DirecTV/Tivo update anytime soon.
> 
> If you really really want those logos back, you'll need to restore your Tivo to an earlier software version using a tool like DVRUpgrade's InstantCake utility.


I do not know what that is .Where can I find whatever you are talking about


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

ukerin said:


> I do not know what that is .Where can I find whatever you are talking about


http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_nomodel.cfm

For $20 you can download a burnable CD image (or get a CD mailed to you) that will let you take a hard drive and turn it into a Tivo drive. Many people go this route when their hard drive in their Tivo/DTivo dies - they get a new hard drive and make it into a Tivo/DTivo system drive and they're off and running again.

Be sure to read all of the info before going this route... I'm not sure if you can preserve your existing programs or not.

Also note: Currently, I think the Instantcake CDs for the DTivos are still "the older version" and won't be the most recent upgrade.


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks the tv logos are really not that important .I will just learn to live without them .When I asked this question I was hoping that maybe there was something I could do with my remote or something simple to fix it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ukerin said:


> Thanks the tv logos are really not that important .I will just learn to live without them .When I asked this question I was hoping that maybe there was something I could do with my remote or something simple to fix it.


If only it were that simple


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry to be stupid but if I do not get this CD then then then channel logos are gone for good?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

ukerin said:


> Sorry to be stupid but if I do not get this CD then then then channel logos are gone for good?


Rbautch's script will restore them... put a reply in the end of that topic and ask any questions that you may have. His script is installed as part of the Zipper process which is used to enhance S2 DTivos with networked features.


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

goony said:


> Rbautch's script will restore them... put a reply in the end of that topic and ask any questions that you may have. His script is installed as part of the Zipper process which is used to enhance S2 DTivos with networked features.


I do not understand what all this is talking about.My knowledge of the computer and tivo is very limited .This looks like something you do with your computer not soemething that you can find on your Tivo remote or receiver.But thank you for trying to help again.Mybe when I get another software download the logos will come back.Or maybe if I unplugged it and plugged it back in again.Or would I lose all the information that is already in it.


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Rbautch script is something that has do to with the computer not he Tivo.Am I correct?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ukerin said:


> Rbautch script is something that has do to with the computer not he Tivo.Am I correct?


Sorry to say, but if you have to ask then you're probably not qualified. You've already stated that your computer skills are rather limited. Perhaps you can find a computer-savvy buddy to help you?


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Sorry to say, but if you have to ask then you're probably not qualified. You've already stated that your computer skills are rather limited. Perhaps you can find a computer-savvy buddy to help you?


Thanks for pointing out the obvious .Unfortunately I do not know anybody that is computer savvy enough to help.I guess the channel logos are just gone .Oh well it really is not that big of a deal anyway.


----------

